# Autostart video ads --- BOOOO!!!



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Can we please get rid of the autostarting Videos? I understand the need for advertising and support it, but the autostarting videos are very distracting if I am in an office or if I am watching TV while I am browsing.

It's even worse when there are two ads on the same page and they both start playing at the same time. Besides irritating visitors to the site, that does absolutely no good for the advertiser.


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

Plus the fact sometimes you have no means pause them or even mute without shutting off the sound on the computer all together.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

All of our ads are setup to NOT autostart. Sometimes these get through however yet I have not seen one. (Lucky I guess.) I will send a note to all our ad providers however to reenforce this as I agree....Booo!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I killed Flash since so many news webistes are so inconsiderate as to have their blather autostart.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Would not joining as a member remove this problem all together? 

(And doing a good deed at the same time.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, club membership reduces ads.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Just coming here to read responses, there are two ads below my OP. Both autostarted. Both were for Verizon, two different ads though.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You may have missed James' post, almost concurrent with yours. Between membership and Flash and Ad blocker, I don't see ads at all.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Flash, video and GIF based ads or anything else that moves, wiggles, blinks, rotates, slides, makes noise, etc. are why I have taken steps to elimiate ads on as many sites as possible. I have certain sites on a Deny list in my router. If there MUST be ads, they MUST be static. Period.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As stated, that is David's goal for the site. Sometimes advertisers do not obey.

I started seeing new ads on another (non-satellite) site I visit and discovered a new plugin was installed in my browser by an ad company. The plug in was serving the ad - not the site. I'm not sure where the plugin came from but it is gone.

Occasionally people will complain about ads on the site and it turns out that they were served by a plug in or virus.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

One of the biggest reasons I block so many ads in so many ways is to prevent them from doing just that kind of thing. I consider ads to be among the most dangerous things on the web for loading crapware on unsuspecting victims.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

For chrome I use FlashControl, Its approved unlike flash block. You can leave on for sites like YouTube turn off other sites that auto-start video. I also have adBlock plus running as chrome extension.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I misspoke; I have ClicktoFlash installed, and it's worked a treat on Safari. I use Chrome as my back up browser, and looking in extensions did not show anything like it in Chrome Preferences. But I don't do a lot of new websites on Chrome, so haven't seen Flash as a problem.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Having the same issue with two ads popping up at the same time and both autostarting. Since this has occurred I come here less and leave a lot quicker.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tsmacro said:


> Having the same issue with two ads popping up at the same time and both autostarting. Since this has occurred I come here less and leave a lot quicker.


I had those for a day or 2 and then they went away without me doing anything different.
I run IE10 on Windows 7.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It's even worse than I thought, I had this site on a tab and had clicked over to another to do some work when I start hearing an ad play I click back over here and in the place of an ad that I had already paused another ad had popped up in it's place and started playing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tsmacro said:


> It's even worse than I thought, I had this site on a tab and had clicked over to another to do some work when I start hearing an ad play I click back over here and in the place of an ad that I had already paused another ad had popped up in it's place and started playing.


I have a banner ad and then after the first post on the page I have 2 ads ( they are where my problem ads used to be) but they are not moving or doing any audio.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Couldn't all those ad issues be solved by joining the club? Surely $15 a year isn't that much of a burden. Or has that gone up, too?

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> I misspoke; I have ClicktoFlash installed, and it's worked a treat on Safari. I use Chrome as my back up browser, and looking in extensions did not show anything like it in Chrome Preferences. But I don't do a lot of new websites on Chrome, so haven't seen Flash as a problem.


Its called FlashControl for chrome. Works like a charm.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

tsmacro said:


> Since this has occurred I come here less and leave a lot quicker.


Yeah, you can always hope that an ad campaign will drive people away. Kind of like commercials on TV that led to DVRs and ad skipping technology and ads in newspapers that helped to lead to a decline in circulation.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

More ads is also why I migrated from the Y! to the G for searches, and I don't believe I'm alone there either.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I have a banner ad and then after the first post on the page I have 2 ads ( they are where my problem ads used to be) but they are not moving or doing any audio.


Well **** !, now they are back again. What a PAIN !


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

All providers have been contacted. I really can not do anything else other than removing the ads and that can't happen. I have yet to see any audio playing, auto stating video ad.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't see any ads, banners, popups with add blocker plus and flashcontrol. Makes surfing fun. I didn't even know this site was having a problem until thread.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David Bott said:


> All providers have been contacted. I really can not do anything else other than removing the ads and that can't happen. I have yet to see any audio playing, auto stating video ad.


They are coming in on this:
http://www.jwplayer.com/video-ads/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A coffee-drinking supporting member asks... "What ads? I don't no _stinkin'_ ads!" :coffee


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David Bott said:


> All providers have been contacted. I really can not do anything else other than removing the ads and that can't happen. I have yet to see any audio playing, auto stating video ad.


I am logged in using Firefox and running a program called "NoScripts". It allows you to block everything individually, etc.
This reply box is missing the Rich text choices, etc. Have to play with it to see how to get that back but I have no autostart ads.
When it starts 2 of them at the same time and they are saying something different it is really a PAIN.

I appreciate the effort that goes into taking care of and operating a site like this.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I am logged in using Firefox and running a program called "NoScripts". It allows you to block everything individually, etc.
> This reply box is missing the Rich text choices, etc. Have to play with it to see how to get that back but I have no autostart ads.
> When it starts 2 of them at the same time and they are saying something different it is really a PAIN.
> 
> I appreciate the effort that goes into taking care of and operating a site like this.


I got it I think. I went into Options on NoScript and added dbstalk.com to the Whitelist and set it to Allow and the Rich text choices are there now.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Continuous audio on this forum is offensive. I guess SatelliteGuys is the only answer. Goodbye.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> Continuous audio on this forum is offensive. I guess SatelliteGuys is the only answer. Goodbye.


I just went to that Forum and it has more ads than I have seen on any site that I can think of. Stuff moving everywhere.
It did not have any audio that I could tell.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> Continuous audio on this forum is offensive. I guess SatelliteGuys is the only answer. Goodbye.


Non DBSTalk Club members experiencing annoying adds! I'm shocked! :eek2: ...... :sure:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Non DBSTalk Club members experiencing annoying adds! I'm shocked! :eek2: ...... :sure:


I get a lot of popup ads when I open a PC Magazine email, I just installed the Chrome extension, be interesting to see if that can stop those annoying popups. I do use AdBlock but that doesn't stop the ads on the PC Mag from popping up.

If that works, this thread will have done me some good.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gosh, folks, belly up for membership; it's very cheap!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I stopped them in IE10.
I found their address ? , went to Internet Options, Security, Restricted Sites and added this http://p.jwpcdn.com site.
I now have 2 black squares where the ad is supposed to be.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Gosh, folks, belly up for membership; it's very cheap!


Ok, I think we got your point the first two times you mentioned it. The point of the thread was autostart ads shouldn't exist. And while extolling the virtues of paying for club membership is a good thing, some things are best only in moderation. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, yes, all things in moderation, lower and upper case! 

I won't mention it again in this thread....


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> I think I stopped them in IE10.
> I found their address ? , went to Internet Options, Security, Restricted Sites and added this http://p.jwpcdn.com site.
> I now have 2 black squares where the ad is supposed to be.


Do the two squares only show up once in awhile vs all the time? Meaning, do you see other ads there but no video ads because you think you blocked them?

I ask because if this is the case, I then can report on this to the ad networks.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> Continuous audio on this forum is offensive. I guess SatelliteGuys is the only answer. Goodbye.


Sigh....And to think you must not have read that we are TRYING to find out why as it is NOT the intent. We actually run only the min number of ads we are allowed per rules setup by agencies. Trust me, it could be a lot worse. Ads are need if you want to run a site the size of the ones I have, and do, run.

Take care, keep safe,


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David Bott said:


> Do the two squares only show up once in awhile vs all the time? Meaning, do you see other ads there but no video ads because you think you blocked them?
> 
> I ask because if this is the case, I then can report on this to the ad networks.
> 
> Thanks


At this moment I have 1 Cadillac ad on the right side and nothing on the left. Sometimes I get an ad on both sides and they may or may not be moving. None of them have audio.
So far putting that one site in my "Restricted" sites is blocking the "automatic audio" ads.

Edit / Add: I just did a Refresh of the IE page and now I have 2 ads for Hyundai cars, both are moving, no audio.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Run all the ads you want, but unsolicited audio is offensive. Your site is interesting to read, but if it requires membership to avoid offensive content, you can just talk to each other. SatelliteGuys has ads for non members, but does not offend with noise.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Again...is this thing on...We did not intend for the audio yet they can slip by. At some point, it will end up happening on ANY SITE. Always does unless they run there own ads directly and I can tell you Scott does not. He runs just like we do for the most part. I know, as we have talked about it.

In any case, visit the site or don't. It is not like we force anyone. You have been a member from 2006 and this is the first time that I recall this happening and it is being addressed as we can. 

Take care.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Gosh, folks, belly up for membership; it's very cheap!


Preach on Brother!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

samrs said:


> Preach on Brother!


No, I've already mentioned it too many times in this thread.

It always thrills me when folks complain about an issue that's easy to fix.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Whatever you did, thanks, no audio today. I'll keep participating if it stays this way.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> No, I've already mentioned it too many times in this thread.
> 
> It always thrills me when folks complain about an issue that's easy to fix.


James P. Hogan wrote that problems often have very easy solutions: getting rid of fleas on a cat is very easy. Throw the cat into the fire--no more fleas. He further wrote that finding a suitable solution is often much harder...

You might find it hard to imagine there are some people who might not want to pay $15 for every website. You might find it hard to imagine there are people who don't want to afford $15 for anything but essentials.

And David wants to run the site in an attractive manner that doesn't alienate people. So it helps him when people alert him to things that only happen occasionally and therefore he might not see.

So let's help him with a positive environment. The more people that come and stay, the longer the price will only be $15. Or the more fun we'll have.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, I certainly agree with the premises, and appreciate the diplomatic way you've addressed this.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Laxguy (where Lax means lacrosse) 

You are a great contributor here. Many awesomesauce posts. Keep up the great job!

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

David Bott said:


> All of our ads are setup to NOT autostart.


This has been happening on alot of sites Dave... They are coming in with the rotating ads.... The best members can do is identify which ads they are and im sure you will block them from the mix....


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Along the same lines ( I think ), what are the following that load with this board:

px.owneriq.net

sucuri.net

i2.wp.com

1.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Along the same lines ( I think ), what are the following that load with this board:
> 
> px.owneriq.net
> 
> ...


When I load with Firefox and running NoScripts I see,
Promarket.net,
viglink.com,
owneriq.net,
google-analytics.com
googletagservices.com,

There is also something that wants to load on this and another site that I go to called load.js from loadus.exelator.com that I do not load. I see this in IE10 and IE11.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Owner IQ is a track tag that help better target ads. (As if we do not get enough targeting.) It is a one pixel image tag.

The WP one is WordPress. 

Sucuri is a security system. See the logo at the bottom of the page and click it.

I do not see the blog one in the page anywhere.

Viglink is a ad system that turns keywords into links.

Promarket was more than likely an ad server call.

Google is, well, google.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bott said:


> .
> 
> Google is, well, google.


google is the devil of advertisement. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just had 2 of those annoying auto start audio ads pop up using the new Win 10 Edge browser.
I remembered seeing a setting in the Settings of Edge that said Flash On or OFF. I turned it off and it did nothing. I closed Edge, reopened it, went to the same post and there was one ad with no sound and one spot was just black. Yeah !​


----------

